# Browserweiche?



## Happy_Gabba (2. Oktober 2002)

Wo und wie stelle ich diese "Browserweiche" ein...schließlich soll jeder die Site richtig angezeigt bekommen....ob Mac oder Pc Nutzer....ich selbst hab die HP in DW4 erstellt und für den IE5 optimiert....soll aber auch Netscape und Opera fähig sein...

D....im vorraus


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

hehe, da wirst ein paar Probleme bekommen ^^.

Opera und IE sind nicht das Problem. eher Netscape. du könntest aber 2 Versionen der Website machen oder 2 Stylesheets. Eine für Netscape und eine für die richtigen Browser .

da hilft  und die Tutorials hier auf dem Board 

/edit
hier ein Tutorial: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21649


----------



## Adam Wille (2. Oktober 2002)

Mh, würdest du sagen, dass Netscape sich schwer verhält?!
CSS-Interpretationen?

Geist

Btw: Objektmodell-Unterscheidungen der Browser würde ich dem Prinzip userAgent/indexOf vorziehen.


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

> Mh, würdest du sagen, dass Netscape sich schwer verhält?!



DW4+Netscape kann nicht gut gehen!


----------



## Happy_Gabba (2. Oktober 2002)

Puh...wie aufbauend dat Forum hier doch ist )
Naja...wenn ichs gepackt habe poste ich hier was...weiss nur nicht wie lange et dauert........



_____________________________________________________________________
Happy die sich in fünf Jahren erneut zu Wort meldet und auch mal was für andere User nützliches postet....)


----------

